# FS: (MO) 20" OZ Canyon Wheels



## joerogan (Jun 25, 2014)

$1700 shipped
Just refinished black gloss.
Great tires 275/40/ZR20 with 85% tread

Came off my Porsche Cayenne
Bolt pattern 5x130
20x9.5 et 52
Fits 
Ford F150 97-04 
VW Touareg
Audi Q7

Text 314-five37-049nine


----------

